# Floromite Instructions



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so my tiny little bottle of Floromite has arrived and it say DO NOT USE BEFORE READING ENCLOSED INSTRUCTIONS, well i looked and looked and there is no instructions enclosed, anyone care to share what these instructions say?


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Ok so my tiny little bottle of Floromite has arrived and it say DO NOT USE BEFORE READING ENCLOSED INSTRUCTIONS, well i looked and looked and there is no instructions enclosed, anyone care to share what these instructions say?



If nobody helps you dman I can scan my directions into the computer when I get home from work and post them up.  It's scary that they sold you it without directions. Floromite is no joke.   By the way if you want to try and avoid using the floromite you can try the Hot Shots. I hung one in my tent and in about a week the mites were gone. Only thing I did wrong was not change it out and hang a second one after 30 days. I saw a Cpl mites last night and will be ordering another hot shot rather then using floromite. Jmo


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay so after checking the Canadian Amazon it looks like they only sell them on the US Amazon. You can get them on eBay though....Item number:	330635231422


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay so after checking the Canadian Amazon it looks like they only sell them on the US Amazon. You can get them on eBay though....Item number:    330635231422


 
Thanks, HL i will look into that, i will use the floromite for now because the mites kicked the you know what out of my last grow, but the hotshots sound interesting for sure.

if a scan is to much trouble, just the highlights, the stuff you feel is important will do, thanks again.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

here the info you need
hXXp://www.ohp.com/Labels_MSDS/PDF/floramite_label.pdf

MIXING INSTRUCTIONS
Fill the spray tank with 1/2 the desired amount of water. Then add
the required amount of FLORAMITE SC with agitation running to
fully disperse the product. Then fill the tank with the remaining
amount of required water.
Like many pesticides, FLORAMITE SC stability can be impacted
by high pH and high temperature. For optimum performance,
maintain spray mixtures containing FLORAMITE SC within a
range of pH 5.5 to 6.5.
Compatibility: To obtain broad spectrum insect control,
FLORAMITE SC can be tank-mixed with other insecticide
products. However, due to variations in water quality, e.g.,
hardness and pH, it is required that users conduct small
scale trials under local conditions to ensure compatibility
prior to any large scale use.
Restrictions: Tank mixtures are permitted only in those states
where the tank mix partner is registered. When tank mixing, follow
the label directions for the most restrictive of label precautions
and limitations.
USE RATES AND APPLICATION INFORMATION
Mix 4 to 8 fluid ozs. FLORAMITE SC in 100 gals. of water (1&#8260;4 -
1&#8260;2 tsp./gal) and apply as a full coverage spray to the foliage
using a volume of 1-4 qts. of final solution per 100 sq.ft. (or 100 -
400 gals. per acre). Actual spray volume will vary depending on
the size of plants being treated. Application should be made as
soon as mites appear and will provide residual control for up to
28 days. Use the low rate for preventative applications or where
mite infestations are light. The higher rate may be required for
heavy infestations or for extended residual control. For optimum
coverage of ornamentals with hard to wet foliage, an adjuvant
can be added to the FLORAMITE SC/water solution. Those
found to be effective are Silwet 77® or Sylgard 309® at 4 oz. per
100 gallons of water. Users should test safety and compatibility
of all adjuvants prior to commercial use. Do not use adjuvants in
solutions applied to greenhouse tomatoes.
When used as a directed, FLORAMITE SC is effective for the
control of a variety of mites species, especially spider mites, red
mites and grass mites. NOTE: It is not effective against rust
mites, broad mites and flat mites. FLORAMITE SC is primarily
active on the motile stages of mites, but also has ovicidal activity
against spider mites (Tetranychus species). Common mite
species controlled by FLORAMITE SC include:
RESTRICTIONS:
For greenhouse tomatoes, do not apply within 3 days of harvest.
Do not make more than two (2) applications of FLORAMITE SC
per crop per year.
Do not apply more than 32 fluid ozs. per acre, per year.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2012)

1/2t per gal for full strength. I roll w/ that. A gal will soak about 60 ladies, decent size ones.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thats great Ozzy, thanks guys.

do you guys use a wetting agent and is a mask needed to apply?


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the instructions here: 32 drops will make a gallon -- 8 drops for a quart -- 4 drops for a pint -- 2 drops for a cup.The life cycle of the mites is 21 days -- floramite  for up to 28 days -- don't use if you will harvest before 28 days. PH water to 5.5 - 6.5****When applying Floramite or Avid please remember the following: do not apply more than once in a plant's life cycle. (if sprayed more than once the mites will become immune -- floramite, Avid, Pylon or Forbid can be used in rotation on a 28 day rotation -- be sure to wear gloves and a resperator as this stuff is bad news. Mites are not to be toyed with -- eradication is totally necessary IMO.

Good luck

HF


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

anytime you are using chemicals that are air borne you should use a mask. Who know one of these days you might want kids with monsanto traits


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks all, it came with a pipet and the sticker on the bottle said 1 ML per litre and to read the enclosed instrutions before use but it wasnt there.
1 ml is about a quarter Tsp.

i've got a mask on and im going in, if you dont hear from me within 24 hrs send help.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha. I used to wear mask. Goggles and gloves are the most important. Goggles being first. Trust me. You do NOT want that stuff in your eye. Critical man.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait don't go til you tell us where the stach is


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok I made it, LOL

I hear ya NC but I already work with nasty stuff and dont need to make it worse, here is what i have done in the last day.

last grow ended so i cleaned the room, the wife then cleaned it and all equipment with bleach water, today floromite all over the room, tomorrow the month old plants go in, they are clean of mites, at the end of veg about 3 weeks i will hit the plants with floromite, thats gotta get the job done doesnt it???


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 23, 2012)

Personally, I would not put that stuff on my plants if I wasn't sure I already had Mites -- a lot of people do preventative sprays tho. 

HF


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Personally, I would not put that stuff on my plants if I wasn't sure I already had Mites -- a lot of people do preventative sprays tho.
> 
> HF


 
I know what you mean hemperFi, but after 2 infestations i would hate to get to week 6 of flower and have them show up when i cant spray anymore, i think i gotta hit them at the end of veg this time and take my chanes next time.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2012)

Dman be careful you don't create super mites ( the true Borg)...you dont want to use Floramite 2 times in a row. I think they say to alternate treatments.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah that crossed my mind, thats why these plants will see there first spray in 3 weeks, I did the room today but the plants are in another room that is clean, im thinking when i spray in 3 weeks the current mites, will be gone due to there life cycle, if i'm missing somthing let me know, i do not want supermites. LOL


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2012)

Floramite wont be active on non plant tissue. Spraying the room was fun though  Just spray the girls top to bottom in week one flower each and every time. If your not flipping whole rooms and have plants going into flower at diff times. Then segregate it, spray, let dry and move into flower. 

You still make that spice blend I posted couple years ago? I just made a 5gal batch and thought of you.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 23, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 1/2t per gal for full strength. I roll w/ that. A gal will soak about 60 ladies, decent size ones.


Yes sir, that is what I use also. No issues, I have my herb tested for pesticides, and floramite never comes up. I do only use during veg.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks i didnt know that about floromite.



			
				nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You still make that spice blend I posted couple years ago? I just made a 5gal batch and thought of you.


 
I keeep it on hand at all times, the recipe hangs on my fridge door with the title "NC's spice blend", it is to the point now where certain friends are disappointed if they are invited over and i dont use it.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 23, 2012)

Floramite is my choice when I need a miticide.  I count my blessings!  I haven't had mites in a year because I haven't taken a clone from an outside source in a few years.  When I was collecting clones, they all had mites and I used Floramite once and then again 7 days later to kill everything every time.  The point is it works so well, you can eradicate your mites and then by being careful and not taking dirty clones, you wont have to use it that often. 

The stuff is not something you want to be working with.  I wear a chemical suit, cloves, booties, $100 gas mask, and goggles when I used that in the past.  It's very toxic to humans but it works and it's gone in 6 to 8 weeks. I had the plants tested to make sure they were pesticide free before placing the bud on the shelves and they were 100% free of all pesticides.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> Floramite is my choice when I need a miticide. I count my blessings! I haven't had mites in a year because I haven't taken a clone from an outside source in a few years. When I was collecting clones, they all had mites and I used Floramite once and then again 7 days later to kill everything every time. The point is it works so well, you can eradicate your mites and then by being careful and not taking dirty clones, you wont have to use it that often.
> 
> The stuff is not something you want to be working with. I wear a chemical suit, cloves, booties, $100 gas mask, and goggles when I used that in the past. It's very toxic to humans but it works and it's gone in 6 to 8 weeks. I had the plants tested to make sure they were pesticide free before placing the bud on the shelves and they were 100% free of all pesticides.


 
Thanks for the post, good info, my mite issue isnt from clones though, ive never brought a clone in, im just from seed and my own clones, my prime suspect is me or my dog, i have seen spidermites on plants in my yard so the dog is banned from the rooms, he wont care, the light hurts his eyes anyway.


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 24, 2012)

Bad dog!!  No worries.  Just be safe and don't use once plants are in the budding cycle.


----------

